# Foster a Yorkie anyone?



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If any of you are looking for a dog or thinking of fostering this rescue needs help. I can vouch for them as we have had 4 Terrorists off them :lol:  I also help out with transport occasionally.

I use the same user name on there so if you decide to join please let me know via a pm.

If you would like to print a poster out and place it somewhere where it can be seen it would be a great help to the rescue. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Never heard of fostering a dog before. A great idea.
Must be cheaper than taking our five to the kennels :lol: 


dave p


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Dave I somehow don't think you have got the right idea about fostering :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Crikey I thought you was going to offer a Yorkie bar to a kind home :lol: :lol: . I'd take half a dozen of those, but none of those barking rats :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------

